# Strainer in Waterton



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

There is a fallen tree with several significant branches in the left channel of the first 'drop' on Waterton. It is the section where the river separates into two channels around a small triangular rock in the middle with the small surf wave in the left channel. 
The tree fell from the river left side and is wedged against the said rock in the middle of the river. At these flows, ~600, one could safely float over it, but at this time the right channel is the safest route for all. As flows decrease the tree will present a significant hazard in the left channel and possibly could be exposed in the right channel as well. The approach is flatwater so just be heads up and paddle safe.

Cheers
MC


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

So that is were you went...


----------



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

Won't affect me; I ride a mountain bike in Waterton.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Left channel is runnable at 390. The strainer is painfully obvious and easily missed at this level. Right channel is totally clean.


----------

